# John Cena Quits WWE to Pursue MMA Career; Wants Bautista Fight



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.cagedinsider.com/strikef...john-cena-coming-to-mma-wants-bautista-fight/



> John Cena has officially blown off the WWE, by not fulfilling his “WWE PPV Survivor Series” obligation as a referee. Following the stint, Cena was announced fired by Wide Barret. The 33 year old former body builder has recently explained that he will now be looking to become a top MMA fighter. Cena says he may not have the same combat experience as his successful predecessor Brock Lesnar but he does have the drive to become great.
> 
> John Cena:
> 
> ...


I don't care how bad he is, the UFC is going to sign him after, at most, 2 fights. He would be a gigantic draw and they know that. To let Strikeforce have him would be stupid. He could either be a huge success and stay in the UFC or he could get embarrassed, get cut and not be as big of a draw for Strikeforce. It's a win, win really. Plus the UFC HW division is dead so they need everything they can get.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Seeing as the whole being fired by Wade Barrett is scripted, I wouldn't say this is legitimate. There's been also no reports on wrestling websites about Cena leaving WWE.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I have absolutely no respect for Cena at this point.

At first, he respects MMA but never wants to be a competitor in the sport, basically saying that he was too happy with the fame that he's achieved through the WWE.

Then he goes on record saying that he would never let his kids watch MMA, saying that it didn't particularly interest him.

Now he wants to compete.

Great. First, come off of the steroids. I'm not expert on the backgrounds of modern professional wrestlers, but I'm pretty sure that Cena has no collegiate wrestling background (I think he was a bodybuilder) and no serious credentials in any other serious training system.

I agree that the UFC will probably sign him after a few fights, but I think that there's a good chance Cena will just loose his debut and be done, especially if he signs with Strikeforce.

If he signs with Strikeforce, they can put him in with Lavar Johnson or Mike Kyle and let them kick the crap out of him.

Lesnar, at least, had some established athletic credentials. So did Lashley.

Bautista and Cena, have, between the two of them, zero athletic credibility.

EDIT: If this is scripted, that'd make sense. Then I'd just be annoyed with the WWE for being stupid, which is sort of like being annoyed at dog for pissing on carpet.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is fake.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

IronMan said:


> I have absolutely no respect for Cena at this point.
> 
> At first, he respects MMA but never wants to be a competitor in the sport, basically saying that he was too happy with the fame that he's achieved through the WWE.
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT!!!! Ironman IS human! 


Yeah, it is just scripted man. He probably doesn't want any of your respect, or any of the money from MMA for that matter  This thread almost got me going too, though.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

SJ said:


> I KNEW IT!!!! Ironman IS human!
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is just scripted man. He probably doesn't want any of your respect, or any of the money from MMA for that matter  This thread almost got me going too, though.


I just think he's an idiot from his comments off script (the ones I posted were off script). I just find him irritating in general. So the venting was nice.

I'm human. But just barely.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would not be surprised if he ended up fighting Bautista in a staged MMA fight on WWE

As far as if he where to join the UFC, which I dont think is ever going to happen, I dont think there is any way they could hype him up to the UFC fans after what happened with Brock, and I doubt he is even as good as Brock or has him college wrestling background to work with.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You realise you're quoting an article that was originally posted in the satire section of the WatchKalibRun website right? This ain't happening.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would not be surprised if he ended up fighting Bautista in a staged MMA fight on WWE
> 
> As far as if he where to join the UFC, which I dont think is ever going to happen, I dont think there is any way they could hype him up to the UFC fans after what happened with Brock, and I doubt he is even as good as Brock or has him college wrestling background to work with.


If Im a WWE exec this is not a bad idea....


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

IronMan said:


> I have absolutely no respect for Cena at this point.
> 
> At first, he respects MMA but never wants to be a competitor in the sport, basically saying that he was too happy with the fame that he's achieved through the WWE.
> 
> ...


I think his athletic backround prior to wrestling and bodybuilding was football. Im pretty sure he played o-line at harvard or some other ivy league. I think most of these blown up, roid enhanced wrestlers will go the same way as Bobby Lashley, beating some complete cans until they actually fight someone who can last more then one round, then they will all gas terribly. It has been proven time and time again that dudes with that kind of bodybuilder type of body arent meant for mma. There are very few exceptions.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

The amount of spelling errors alone in this article are enough to show how fake it is. No way is this happening. John Cena lives for the WWE, if he makes any move it will be to movies full time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I didn't like that wrestling movie that he did cause there were so many things wrong with it. Anyways that would be a funny fight if Batista and Cena fought. However, I don't think Cena is leaving the WWE, only within the storyline!:thumbsdown:


----------

